#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 南部同人誌獸聚再開~!  (高雄勞工育樂中心  結束)

## 星澈

過了一年多  在下終於又有機會邀請各位了~~ 

2010.5.22（六）5.23（日）　台南國立成功大學
將舉辦"成大同人活動 照殿月"同人誌即賣會

以上活動如無意外由在下擔任召集人 
集合地點在成功大學入口
活動時間：5.22（六）中午十二點至下午四點
活動內容：逛展場、拍照、塗鴉版簽到 
　　　　　吃飯聊天、繪圖切磋！ 

有興趣的獸友們　就以私訊聯絡在下吧～(在下亦會自行邀請) 
活動時則以手機聯絡 

附註：1.活動網站: http://myweb.ncku.edu.tw/~comic/olaola/
         2.欲參加同人誌活動請先詳閱: http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=36971

----------


## o哈士奇o

活動圓滿結束了~~~

感謝各位幫忙

雖然在人數方面有點不足

而且原定計畫跟實際上活動有點出入

不過~~ 開心就好
為了這次大老遠從新竹下來台南0.0

期待下次活動~

----------


## 星澈

終於退伍了 在下希望能再與各位同樂~~

2010.11.20（六）11.21（日）　高雄勞工育樂中心
將舉辦"WS13"同人誌即賣會

以上活動如無意外由在下擔任召集人
集合地點在活動入口處
活動時間：11.20（六）上午十點至下午四點
活動內容：逛展場、拍照、塗鴉版簽到
　　　　　吃飯聊天、繪圖切磋！

有興趣的獸友們　就以私訊聯絡在下吧～(在下亦會自行邀請)
活動時則以手機聯絡

附註：1.活動網站: http://www.wing-school.com/
2.欲參加同人誌活動請先詳閱: http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=36971

----------


## 雷恩

我應該會去喔～
來報個名～

不過不知道路怎麼走耶......

----------


## 星澈

過來將這篇做個總結~

11.20（六）當天由於有獸友打算隔日再去看活動
於是我們臨時決定隔日再續攤~
11.21（日）如願地見到兩位老獸友   得償所望!!
雖然最後因為聊到忘我而錯過活動閉幕
不過吃飯聊天、繪圖切磋   仍是不亦樂乎   盡興而歸~

總計共10位獸友參予活動   感謝各位的支持(鞠躬)

----------

